# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم البرامج والشروحات  متصفح جوجل كروم Google Chrome 24.0.1312.52 / Google Chrome 2013 فى اصدار الساعة

## mohamed73

Google Chrome 24.0.1312.52 / Google Chrome 2013   متصفح جوجل كروم Google Chrome 24.0.1312.52 / Google Chrome 2013 فى اصدار الساعة الاخير         Google Chrome is sandboxed, so that a tab can  display contents of a web page and accept user input, but it will not be  able to read the user’s desktop or personal files.Google say they have  “taken the existing process boundary and made it into a jail”. There is  an exception to this rule; browser plugins such as Adobe Flash Player do  not run within the boundaries of the tab jail, and so users will still  be vulnerable to cross-browser exploits based on plugins, until plugins  have been updated to work with the new Chrome security. Google has also  developed a new phishing blacklist, which will be built into Chrome, as  well as made available via a separate public API.        
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## aliwa

مشكووور

----------

